# Oil feed lines?



## MySpecVBlows (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey everyone I am in the process of installing my turbo system in my 02 Spec V
i am wondering if anyone knows where i could tap for high psi oil to cool my turbo
thanks
jason


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually, the oil is to lubricate the turbo.

www.nissport.com look for the nissport oil adapter. It will screw in where your oil sender is, and the sender will screw on the back of it.


----------



## MySpecVBlows (Jul 11, 2006)

chimmike said:


> actually, the oil is to lubricate the turbo.
> 
> www.nissport.com look for the nissport oil adapter. It will screw in where your oil sender is, and the sender will screw on the back of it.


The oil lubricates and cools
Its not a Water cooled turbo 

thanks! and where is the oil sender bolt up to. I have the fitting just wondering where i can tap a high Oil psi line so i get pressure
thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i think you need to slow down and research this engine before you finish the install. And trust me, the oil doesn't do any cooling, it's all lubrication haha.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The sender is on the back of the block. Also you don't want too much pressure, the turbo does not need much oil. If it is a ball bering turbo you need to run a .035 restrictor in the line and if it is a journal bearing turbo you shoudl run a .060 restrictor. If you don't you will blow the seals of the turbo.


----------



## MySpecVBlows (Jul 11, 2006)

chimmike said:


> i think you need to slow down and research this engine before you finish the install. And trust me, the oil doesn't do any cooling, it's all lubrication haha.


Hey Junior
i think you need to rethink things. 
If your turbo has no cooling, all your seals will blow through. The oil is eventually cooled. It serves as a dual purpose. Cooling and Lubricating. If not why would there still be just oil turbos and not oil lubricated and water cooled? Your brain isnt as big as your post count.
thanks and please stay on topic, the question is where would i get an oil feed


and any apologies for sounding caustic 

thanks again everyone


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually you sound like a dick. There is no denying that the oil will marginally cool the turbo. I mean it is cooler than the center section, however the cooling it provides is marginal and it's function is to lubricate and not cool. Do you have any idea how much oil is going through the turbo with the proper size restrictor? Drops.... nothing more. Your seals will blow from TOO much oil. The lack of cooling would not cause seals to blow, it would cause the CHRA to sieze....

Water cooled turbo's were designed for longevity in OEM applications, and as turbocharger design advanced and ball bearings were introduced, they required water cooling. 

The reality here is that MOST of the T3/T4 hybrids are SUCH an old design that the CHRA does not have provisions for water cooling.


----------

